# What does this mean: $17,800.00/set (Fob Shanghai)



## drum (27 April 2008)

I've recently requested a quote from a company but I dont understand what currency this is in.  Can someone help? 

$17,800.00/set(Fob shanghai)


----------



## Timmy (27 April 2008)

Have you asked the company that provided the quote?


----------



## wildkactus (28 April 2008)

Drum,
       it would most likely be the USD but check with the company you got the quote from.

   FOB Shanghai means that they pay to get it to shanghai port then you pay all the costs from there, so that would include freight and port charges from shanghai Plus all OZ clearence and port costs.

If you want to get the rates for shipping from Shanghai get in contact with a local freight forwarder, plenty in the phone book.

for some more info on foreign trade check out this website: http://www.foreign-trade.com/index.htm


----------



## Santob (28 April 2008)

FOB = Free on Board, I think. (sometimes known as Fresh off the Boat - but thats a derogatory term). Here's a Wikipedia entry for the term: Link


----------



## drum (28 April 2008)

thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## farout (28 April 2008)

Sounds like you have it sorted...

I've done quite a bit of importing. Freight on board / Free on Board (they take it to the port and you pay from there)

I've always paid in US$ when buying from Asian countries.

All the best!


----------

